# "Blue" Tractors in 1958



## indngvr (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello Gentlemen, (and ladies?)

My fiance' has been asked to do a surprise oil painting for an elderly gentleman and one of the items they have requested be in the painting is a 1958 Blue Tractor. THAT's IT ! The buyer is elderly too and we have no other information available except that it is much larger than a lawn tractor but much smaller than say a Field Combine or something. I am trying to come up with some sort of online picture for her to work from. It doesn't have to be perfect, but I'm trying to get as close as possible with the info I have.
I am no expert on tractors by a long shot, but the only tractors that I'm aware of that came painted "Blue" were the Fords. But I know my father had a 50's era Ford that he completely restored to original and his was Red & Gray.
Anyway, finally on to my question, can you all tell me how many different manufacturers delivered "Factory Blue Paint" on 1958 model tractors.

Thanks in advance for any information you might have for me,

Jeff G. / Saint Augustine, FL.


----------



## patrickcalkins4 (Aug 20, 2016)

jubilie by ford its english i beleive


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

At one time I owned a Fordson Major that was about that vintage and was blue. You might look at Fordsons as I know they also had one called a Dexta that was probably smaller.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Lanz also made a blue tractor, but if this lad is in Florida, Fordson is probably your best bet. I don't think "Ford" had a blue tractor until a bit later.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Ford started producing blue tractors in 1963. Before that, they were red & gray, unless special order tractors. Here are a few pictures of the old Ford blues....Early 60's.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

1953 Lamborghini


----------



## eoinmassey (Jan 3, 2015)

The silver jubilee's were made in the 1990s and were silver and blue


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

For 1958 I think this might be yur best bet.









Seems they were sold in the US as the Diesel 2000.

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/2/1/218-fordson-dexta.html

Sure hope this helps


----------



## KellyTractors (Jan 24, 2010)

Fordson Major E27N


----------

